
Number detectors spontaneously emerge in a deep neural network - webmaven
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/5/eaav7903
======
webmaven
Found via: [https://theconversation.com/ai-develops-human-like-number-
se...](https://theconversation.com/ai-develops-human-like-number-sense-taking-
us-a-step-closer-to-building-machines-with-general-intelligence-116820)

